# Dreaded Diagnosis



## Tracejasemac (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi all...Ive just been diagnosed with Gestational Diabetes today and I have to say am totally in shock.....Im 30 weeks pregnant........can anyone tell me how they coped with this???


----------



## Northerner (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi Tracejasemac, welcome to the forum  I'm sorry to hear about your diagnosis, hopefully one of the mums here can help you. Are you on any medication for your diabetes?


----------



## Monkey (Jul 17, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hi Tracejasemac, welcome to the forum  I'm sorry to hear about your diagnosis, hopefully one of the mums here can help you. Are you on any medication for your diabetes?



Can't really help with GD stuff, but are you being asked to test and keep a food diary? Those I've known with a diagnosis have generally started with that before meds, depending how high your result was, and I know quite a few at your stage who've managed to keep it in check with diet alone. Lots of low GI stuff, cutting things like cereal altogether, low or no carb meals. 

THere are definitely some GD folk around, so hopefully they can add something far more constructive!


----------

